# Fall Migration



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

While I know some folks scoff at the notion that we as humans can learn from nature and the wild critters associated within ... I will pass this along.

The fall bird migration has started ... That is a good 4 ta 6 weeks early.  If it was only one or two birds, well ... I wouldn't think "to much" about it but as people are reporting dozens of bird sighting ... It does make one stop to ponder the reason. 

So take this as a heads up ... 

(or not...)


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I kept hearing something yesterday while it was cloudy and cool and thinking that can't be geese....it's too early. If it is,,,,,why! I agree Andi. Not old wives tales, but nature. Thanks for validating me in my insanity!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

An expert meteorologist (didn't get his name) was on a radio talk show this weekend. He said that the entire meteorologist universe has forgotten that like clock work every 220 years there is a decade of cold, (due to sun storms) he went on to say that we have 2000 years of records that verify this. The last time we had a decade of colder then normal weather was 1800. This makes us due.

He expects that the next 10 years we will have continual record breaking cold. He said that the central part of the country could see occasional temps has low as -40 to -50 degree F in the winter.

Here in Nebraska we have records of having freezing temps at least once a month through the growing season and having the crops destroyed for the year. That was back in the 1800's.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

People on this side of the mountain are talking about the huge abundance of berries. saying gonna have a lot of snow this winter.

Haven't seen any wooly worms yet but last year in September they were black and black and brown and we had a hard winter. Gonna watch for the wooly worms again next month and prepare accordingly.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Had not noticed or heard. I will be paying attention now - thanks! 


ETA: We'd already planned on cutting down more dead trees this week - this news just validates our desire to make more firewood.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

yea as it cools off the South Americans will be moving north in larger numbers 

? Is this the right thread OH darn I did it again :booboo:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Everyone has been warning me about the triple digit heat we will be getting "any day now" and the signs are pointing to a cooler summer and fall with an even COLDER winter. 

I need to make sure I can get to the winter gear boxes in the garage before October. Last year in the cabin we had snow storms as early as October 7th! We are only 700 feet (elevation) down the mountain from the cabin.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The antelope here have already moved off their summer range.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Global warming. Yes Sir, global warming and we have the data to prove it.

What?! Colder then normal?!

Climate change. Yes Sir, climate change and we have the data to prove it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> An expert meteorologist (didn't get his name) was on a radio talk show this weekend. He said that the entire meteorologist universe has forgotten that like clock work every 220 years there is a decade of cold, (due to sun storms) he went on to say that we have 2000 years of records that verify this. The last time we had a decade of colder then normal weather was 1800. This makes us due.
> 
> He expects that the next 10 years we will have continual record breaking cold. He said that the central part of the country could see occasional temps has low as -40 to -50 degree F in the winter.
> 
> Here in Nebraska we have records of having freezing temps at least once a month through the growing season and having the crops destroyed for the year. That was back in the 1800's.


I've personally experienced -50 degrees real temp, -200 wind chill. I believe weather and all that goes with it is cyclical, like much in life.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Other than June being normal temps, we have had a much cooler than normal summer. The wife is a avid bird watcher. I'll be sure she keeps an eye out. Wooly worms should show up before long.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Our weather has been cool (relatively speaking) here in east Texas this year. I don't think we've hit 100 degrees a once this year when some years we have a solid month of 100 degree temps. This is usually the hottest part of the year for us & we had highs in the low 80's several days last month & this month. Don't get me wrong, I ain't complaining! But it does make one suspect winter may be colder than normal.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

All the ole timers around me are saying that this will be the worse winter ever here. This has not been a normal summer for us AT ALL!!! So I'm getting extra of everything =D


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

One wooly worm seen so far. Jet black and very fuzzy. Geese are already gone. 

We are prepping for long cold nights and very few trips out.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Our weather has been cool (relatively speaking) here in east Texas this year. I don't think we've hit 100 degrees a once this year when some years we have a solid month of 100 degree temps. This is usually the hottest part of the year for us & we had highs in the low 80's several days last month & this month. Don't get me wrong, I ain't complaining! But it does make one suspect winter may be colder than normal.


I was thinking about that 100* mark just the other day. We haven't hit it at all this year. So I went looking at the temp records for the past three months, and we've hardly hit the 90* mark either - three days in June, three days in July. That's really, really unusual for us. Don't get me wrong, I (and my asthma) love the temps this summer. But what does it portend for winter...?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tracked the same thing. Hardly any 90's in July and no triple digits so far!!!

Has anyone heard from Al Gore about this? Is he offering to buy back copies of his 'documentary' yet?


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't tell around here by looking at the geese. We seem to have them by the ton all year around anymore. Large racks on the bucks were way early. Have not been out on big water much so I don't know about any big shorebird migration yet. Seems to be a lot of bobwhite quail and bunnies this year and a really big mast crop.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Woody said:


> Has anyone heard from Al Gore about this? Is he offering to buy back copies of his 'documentary' yet?


He decided not to because to get a rebate folks would have to prove that they bought a copy in the first place. And who's willing to admit to that?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have noticed, on the East Coast of Florida, a lot more duck activity lately..Maybe because I watch Duck Dynasty I have become more aware!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a ton of rabbits this year, more than I've ever saw in 20 years here. Got a nice crop of walnuts, but I haven't made it to the mountains this summer so I have no idea about acorn crop. I have noticed all the doe's around here have nice thick coats. Havent saw any bucks since last winter. There is one around though. I spooked a young fawn last week when I was bush hogging.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bacpacker said:


> The wife is a avid bird watcher.


Most folks in Virginia are reporting the lack of hummers (hummingbirds) at the feeders. I have went from a dozen down to two and I have not seen them in the past few days.

Are they still active in your area?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Since July 1st the average high has been 76 and the average low has been 56. On July 10th we had an overnight low of 34. We've only had 7 days where it was 80 or higher. We haven't had a lot of hot, humid weather this summer.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

So this post brought about an Ah ha! moment. A couple of days ago I swore I heard geese high up, as in migration. This on top of one of the hottest month of July in S.W.Oregon history. Thing is a couple of nights ago I told my wife that the air coming down off the mountain behind us felt like fall. I did hear that the pear crops are early but that was due to the warmer summer. My apple trees have never had so many apples and the transparent apple tree is dropping ripe apples like crazy, of course that makes the deer happy. Anyway, we have a feeling that we may be in for a tough winter, thankfully I have plenty of firewood on hand, some of which still needs to be split and my neighbor has mentioned helping me on that. Thank God for great neighbors.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We still have a bunch of hummrs on our feeder. Im guess something like 10 or so. But they are feeding heavy. Not much else showing anything right now.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also have a lot of Hummers, about fifty around my feeders but they are in a feeding frenzy every day. I also have noticed that the Red Wing Blackbirds and Cow Birds have disappeared along with the Starlings.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

From where I am I can see the Piñatas just to the south.

{paraphrased from Sarah Palin's I can see Russia from my house)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

nightwing said:


> From where I am I can see the Piñatas just to the south.
> 
> {paraphrased from Sarah Palin's I can see Russia from my house)


What in the world are you talking about???? And what in the world does your post have to do with the OP????


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Signs of migration here in North Texas also. The Martins have left the neighborhood and are gathering in the roosts. Seems to be a week or two early, but I'm not sure. Cliff swallows are also flocking and feeding in the area in the mornings and evenings. Even the blackbirds are beginning to gather in flocks, and that is very early for this area.

Temps have been near or a bit over 100 the past week, but evenings and nights are cool and comfortable, unlike the 80 plus that usually accompanies triple digit days.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

A resource I have been following the last 2 months is suspicious0bservers, note the zero in the name. This guy has a great website that has all kinds of videos that explain how space weather influences earth weather. You are right on, sun spots are low and he is expecting a period of much cooler weather 10 to 20 years.

Check him out on YouTube and his website

P



Tweto said:


> An expert meteorologist (didn't get his name) was on a radio talk show this weekend. He said that the entire meteorologist universe has forgotten that like clock work every 220 years there is a decade of cold, (due to sun storms) he went on to say that we have 2000 years of records that verify this. The last time we had a decade of colder then normal weather was 1800. This makes us due.
> 
> He expects that the next 10 years we will have continual record breaking cold. He said that the central part of the country could see occasional temps has low as -40 to -50 degree F in the winter.
> 
> Here in Nebraska we have records of having freezing temps at least once a month through the growing season and having the crops destroyed for the year. That was back in the 1800's.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to toss it out there I would consider that many things we try to 
corral into a neat package in a human time frame but we are dealing 
with a billion year (or more) pattern.
We have had enough near earth misses of asteroids, comets and meteors and no matter how hot the weather guru's predict one of these or a good volcano and that is out the window.
So have enough wood or fuel for Air conditioning or heat and if you buy it out of season it saves you big time.

I remember driving and stopping to get directions the attendant 
at the gas station looked at me funny and said, "you can't get there from here" A rather odd statement but I did find out what he meant.

We are not sure if will be alive tomorrow and we have little control 
I watch the weather for the big stuff but I try not to let long range predictions change my views as I try to stay prepared for most 
trouble that may come I think that is why we are all here to gain more 
knowledge and maybe read something that will prick our thoughts 
that we may have missed something in our preparations or we need to 
increase our stores.

This is an interesting topic but having following history man has missed
the bigger picture by looking to close I try not to but like everyone else 
I can get sidetracked and or focus to closely on the immediate and not the long term or other way round.


----------

